# What God Starts, God Completes: Gospel Hope for Hurting People by Dr. Mike Milton



## kalawine (Jan 30, 2010)

Last night the Lord Jesus Christ used this man's ministry and today this (his) book to touch my life. I pray that you will consider the book. It's cheap, short and easy reading. But it will touch your heart and maybe cause you to see areas in your heart that you haven't truly surrendered to God.

What God Starts, God Completes: Gospel Hope for Hurting People :: Godly Living :: Christian Life :: Monergism Books :: Reformed Books and Resources for Christians

BTW We had a great time at the Mid South Men's Rally at First Presbyterian in Jackson Mississippi. Mike Milton is a great speaker and quite a man


----------

